# Dealing with scrolling dust



## Mreco99 (25 Sep 2019)

Hi

Just about to start using my new (and 1st ever) scroll saw in a small space in the garage. I am undecided on how to deal with the potential dangerous dust I will make.
I have watched many videos and youtube advise articles, from dust extractors to shop vacs to different face masks combos. Everyone has different ideas.

What is the best thing to do? I need to get on and do something.

Thanks
Simon


----------



## Droogs (25 Sep 2019)

starting out just use the house vac with a good bag and filter. See how it goes and then get something better if needed


----------



## Mreco99 (27 Sep 2019)

Thats like saying ride your new motor cycle around for a while to see if you like it, before buying a crash helmet.
A standard vacuum cleaner may not extract enough or the size of dust that causes illness.

Thanks but i'd rather approach safety a bit more seriously to start with.


----------



## MikeG. (27 Sep 2019)

Mreco99":2e7h3dsf said:


> Thats like saying ride your new motor cycle around for a while to see if you like it, before buying a crash helmet........



No it's not. The suggestion wasn't to use no extraction at all, which is the implication from your really poor analogy.


----------



## Droogs (27 Sep 2019)

I did suggest that you put in a suitable filter and bag in the vacuum. You may find that your hoover is then sufficient to collect the dust. If not, then obviously get a better hoover. 
I have dust extraction from large industrial units(3 phase monster origanally from a saw mill) down to a 1980s tube body Meile hoover fitted with HEPA filters and 0.3 micron bags for my scroll saw (an EX30)


----------



## Mreco99 (30 Sep 2019)

Thanks for that.
So you use a Miele for scroll saw? be interested to see how that's rigged up?


----------



## Droogs (30 Sep 2019)

the ex30 has dust extraction port under the table, the nozzle from the vacuum is plugged into it via a rubber adaptor and i get bags on amazon


----------



## Mreco99 (1 Oct 2019)

Do you do any dust collection from the top?
(mine has a dust port at the bottom too)


----------



## Droogs (1 Oct 2019)

no, I use the built in flexi blower tube to keep the blade area clear to see what I am doing

In the room where the ex30 is, I also have a microclene filter on the go as well to deal with anything airborne

https://www.amazon.co.uk/d/Vacuums-Floo ... B000W8H20G


----------



## Mreco99 (1 Oct 2019)

ok thanks,
Ive ordered a CamVac 36L, see how that goes.


----------



## Mreco99 (15 Nov 2019)

Camvac all set up, really pleased with it. Its not too noisy, collects the dust well. Very happy.


----------



## SaintD56 (25 Sep 2022)

Did you ever resolve you dust collection problem?
If you did, I would like to know what you used, or are using. I'm planning to upgrade and or change mine to something a bit better. Just surfing around and getting ideals together.
Have A Great Day.


----------



## BobZ (26 Sep 2022)

I have a similar problem. I use my scroll saw in the garage which is also the laundry room so dust is a no no. I have jerry rigged top and bottom extraction using vacuum hose and bits, 40mm tubing and 3/4 inch Loc Line. Very Heath Robinson but it works. I also found, on my Hegner, the normal dust collection too low and raised mine nearer the table. The cyclone is the smallest I could find and I can really recommend it. Have enclosed some images - hope they help.


----------



## BobZ (26 Sep 2022)

Just saw this thread was 25 Sept 2019 not 2022 Oops


----------



## Adam W. (26 Sep 2022)

Doesn't matter, I'm still interested in your set up.


----------

